# Baby Dumbo Rats!



## Hollysadler (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, so forgive me if it takes me a while to get the hang of it. I live in weymouth, Dorset with my partner and two gorgeous dumbo ratties. we are considering breeding them in June / July ( pending interest shown) and wondered if anybody would be interested in homing some beautiful dumbo rat babies??


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

have you got any piccys?
never seen or heard of a dumbo rat before!!


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

the first thing you need to ask before breeding - is where did you get your rats from? If they came from a petshop then breeding from them would not be recommended as you have no back ground on them, health/temperament etc.

If they came from a rescue then there is probably a clause in the contract you signed which says they must not be bred from.

If they came from a breeder, then you do need to have the breeders permission to breed from them as most breeders home with a pet only contract unless pre arranged.

There is a market for dumbo rats and there are a few established breeders that breed them.


----------

